# Wifi Router



## Limitless (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi guys,
I need a wifi router I live in 2 floor bungalow my budget is 3000(max 3500)


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2015)

what's your isp ?


----------



## Limitless (Feb 13, 2015)

topgear said:


> what's your isp ?



Airtel

- - - Updated - - -

getting this one Netgear JNR3210 N300 Wireless Gigabit Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -

Please someone suggest fast...


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you elaborate your usage type? For light use upto 4/5 devices, a Netgear JNR1010 for 1k will be sufficient. No need to pay so much if you don't need it:

Netgear JNR1010 N150 Wireless Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com


----------



## Limitless (Feb 17, 2015)

tkin said:


> Can you elaborate your usage type? For light use upto 4/5 devices, a Netgear JNR1010 for 1k will be sufficient. No need to pay so much if you don't need it:
> 
> Netgear JNR1010 N150 Wireless Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com


N150 have poor range only in room.
sorry for late replying 
4-5 devices are connected to my wifi which include Laptop,4 smartphone 
Heavy usage (Youtube,Torrents and FB,insta and whatsapp)


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2015)

Read this guide as this going to be helpful :

12 Wireless Router Antenna Distance Coverage Comparison


----------

